# Life in the bush



## Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

after checking immigration laws of Canada and USA i'm seeking infos regarding self employed working in Australia.
My plan is to run a Hot Dog Kart in crouwded places,sell sausages,snacks and beverages at fairs,football games,street corners and so on.
So this business is easy to start and run.Everthing i would need is the permission to do that.

Unfortunetely it appears from the distance very difficult to migrate to Australia even with a good business idea,which requires vry less capital to start with.

How could i get a permit to work selfemployed as a newcomer in Australia?

If this wouldn't work how easy is it to find work on farms and just live in a 4X4 camper to stay flexible and go where the work is?I'm skilled in wilderness life and could easely live in the bush too.

Thanks

Bushman


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Bushman said:


> Hi,
> 
> after checking immigration laws of Canada and USA i'm seeking infos regarding self employed working in Australia.
> My plan is to run a Hot Dog Kart in crouwded places,sell sausages,snacks and beverages at fairs,football games,street corners and so on.
> ...


You're right in that it is not such an easy matter re immigration and that to most countries I suspect, there essentially being needed skills in a particular occupation for starters and that needing to be in demand too.

Sounds like you may have already had a look at the immigration regulations and other than skills to be employed rather than self employed, there're business visas but a lot of capital required, and then other than that you have various student visas, tourist visas on which you can do WWOOF Australia or Working Holiday Visas if eligible.

If you have a look in the Visas & Immigration section there is a sticky thread there re Immi links and you'll find a few threads with discussions on various aspects.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You're right in that it is not such an easy matter re immigration and that to most countries I suspect, there essentially being needed skills in a particular occupation for starters and that needing to be in demand too.
> 
> Sounds like you may have already had a look at the immigration regulations and other than skills to be employed rather than self employed, there're business visas but a lot of capital required, and then other than that you have various student visas, tourist visas on which you can do WWOOF Australia or Working Holiday Visas if eligible.
> 
> If you have a look in the Visas & Immigration section there is a sticky thread there re Immi links and you'll find a few threads with discussions on various aspects.


That was very helpfull,thank you Wanderer.
This WWOOF is a great idea,but i cant see the chance to stay with my family in Australia after the limited period of time we are allowed to work on the farms.
We can not get a residence permit or any other permit to stay through this program,is this right?Because we cant move allways around on the globe after our visa ran out.
What would you suggest for a family with a 6 year old boy?

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the same applies to most people the globe over _[ other than all the refugees in even more dire straits ]_ and that's to make the most of life in the coubntry where you were born or for Europe now you have significant freedom between countries and that's something Australians are very restricted with.

It really means either skilling up in a particular area that will enable employment or establishing some sort of business within your means and expanding as you can.
I think that environmental and recycling businesses as well as general services will be areas of employment in the future, particularly as populations age re the latter.

For recycling, I remember when I was in Zurich for a few months myself and I was absolutely amazed at what people were discarding out the front of homes during Spring cleanouts and renovations or whatever and then I found Brockiland which apparently translates as secondhand store, a bit like a museum, the one in Zurich and very close to the Museum there too.

But if you are thinking of eventual immigration, either you or your wife need to consider some training, nursing along with most medical professions being in demand around the planet.


----------

